# delayed spay in breeder contract



## JoanieGSD (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi guys,
I am talking to a breeder who is putting a 2 year age minimum on spaying on any pups that come from her operation (it will be in a contract). I have read about the many benefits of a delayed spay and I am not necessarily against it but I am wondering about the complications of dealing with the heat cycles in the house. about how many cycles do they normally have in their first 2 years and how do you deal with them? I fear it may be a deal breaker for my husband. Thoughts? Advice? Thanks! Joanie


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I haven't gone through heat cycles myself (spayed at 6 months, but would wait until at least 2 years the next time), but my understanding is that it's a pretty small inconvenience. Doggy diapers indoors for a few weeks, and that's pretty much it. 

In two years I'd expect two, maybe three heat cycles.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

JoanieGSD said:


> Hi guys,
> I am talking to a breeder who is putting a 2 year age minimum on spaying on any pups that come from her operation (it will be in a contract). I have read about the many benefits of a delayed spay and I am not necessarily against it but I am wondering about the complications of dealing with the heat cycles in the house. about how many cycles do they normally have in their first 2 years and how do you deal with them? I fear it may be a deal breaker for my husband. Thoughts? Advice? Thanks! Joanie


 On average, first heat happens between 9-11 months but just like humans that can vary. I have seen them come in at 6 months, and as late as 14 months. 
Most bitches are in heat every 6 months, on average, and it isn't unusual for them to bleed for 2-3 weeks. The mess isn't usually that bad. I cover carpet with old sheets and keep a mop handy. We are talking drops of blood not gushing. Some bitches bleed more, some hardly at all. 
They are much like female humans really. Some get cranky, some get sucky, some are totally normal and some give us a reason to call them bitches.
Shadow is 5, still not spayed and honestly even with an intact male in the house I barely notice.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Delayed spaying or neutering is much healthier for the dog.

There's always "Doggie Panties"  Luxury Dog Clothes, Designer Dog Bed, Dog Carriers, Fancy Small Dog Clothing

Or, make your own! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUQhPNqijdw

What about a male? 

Moms


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My female went into heat first at 10 months old, and then every 6 months after that. With her, having an intact male was my biggest inconvenience (keeping separated, etc). She is generally a very clean dog and tolerates wearing her pants very well. It's not exactly "convenient", but its not the end of the world for us here. Just part of the routine!


----------



## JoanieGSD (Sep 27, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Delayed spaying or neutering is much healthier for the dog.
> 
> There's always "Doggie Panties"  Luxury Dog Clothes, Designer Dog Bed, Dog Carriers, Fancy Small Dog Clothing
> 
> ...


Ha! My husband is a landscape designer and we have show gardens all over our property..he won't tolerate male dogs peeing all over the bushes and plants so we always get females  All this information is much appreciated. Really the heat cycles don't sound like that big of a deal. And again, I have read that it is much healthier to wait


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What if you live in an area where spay/neuter is required unless you are a breeder?


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

My girl is 15 months and she went through two cycles already. Its not bad at all.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

LuvShepherds said:


> What if you live in an area where spay/neuter is required unless you are a breeder?


Don't ask, don't tell. Then work to have those laws repealed.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

angelas said:


> Don't ask, don't tell. Then work to have those laws repealed.


It will never happen. There are activists who think no one should own a large breed dog or a purebred, much less ever have an intact adult dog.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Where do you live Luv? I've never heard of a required desexing of pets unless kept to breed, at least not in the U.S. 

I do understand that many animal shelters won't release a pet unless it is desexed. That makes sense since they seldom know the background of the animal.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ Spay/Neuter Ordinance | Los Angeles Animal Services


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow. And four months is really young! 
This is about as misguided as breed laws.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

There are shelters in So Cal that routinely spay or neuter 8 week old puppies before they allow them to be adopted.


----------

